# px4 storm compact grips



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

im looking for some slip on grips for my px4 storm compact not subcompact... can really find anything... other than a bike innertube.... any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hogue, the slip on w/finger grooves that fits the G19. I'll tell you some advice as well. I lightly coat the inside of the grip with Goop and then install the grip and let dry overnight. It keeps the grip from moving down or slipping when oils and solvents find there way underneath the grip when cleaning etc........


----------

